# RV pics.. by popular demand



## RV's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

So i'm at work and have limited available access to pics. here is what I can share right now. took some (hopefully) nice pics this afternoon (well, yesterday afternoon now) but haven't downloaded them yet.






love the reflection....





a little fuzzy maybe. . . my fault, think I moved. RV is just watching..

by request.. this little piggy......... loves her treats!


----------



## franeich (Oct 30, 2010)

Rv is awsome.
Are the spikes on his legs hard like horns or more like leather?


----------



## DeanS (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank-you Teri


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2010)

These are great! Looking forward to the other ones too.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking gorgeous as always. RV is a watermelons worst nightmare!


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2010)

Awww RV is so handsome 
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## terryo (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like you have one happy tort Teri. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

*and more RV pics.. by popular demand*






RV in the aftermath of watermelon destruction. She finds a spot of shade where she can watch the house for movement. "hey guys! come back out!"






She is very pleased with attention (if food isn't involved) and loves to have her head, neck and legs rubbed. The spikes on her legs are leather hard and don't move if you feel around them.






RV will eventually drift off to sleep when she's being rubbed. I've never encountered this with any beastie other than warm blooded (cats, dogs) and find it amazing that RV has such level of contentment with soft, loving human touches.

Thank you everyone for your kind replies to my humble attempts of RV photography. I'll have more as allowed by time and circumstance.

love to TOF

teri


----------



## Kenny (Oct 30, 2010)

*RE: and more RV pics.. by popular demand*

Big Beautiful Tort!!!!!
love the drinking and sleeping pics


----------



## Wirewehear (Oct 30, 2010)

I have to admit ... she really is a very pretty girl. The cool thing is that she really DOES look like a girl. Its weird. Love the photos!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 30, 2010)

...and the hits just keep on comin'

Teri, I know she's ten...but what I don't know is did you raise her from a hatchling, a yearling or did you get her when she was a little older? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Hatchling, from a pet store with nice reptile selection. She was one of many babies scooting around in the tank. Size of a medium hens egg. Lots of thought and care and frustration went into her early care. lots of reading.....

thanks for your comments.

teri


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2010)

Aww RV is so adorable when she is sleeping


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll go through my photos and see if I can find some early shots of RV. we did everything 'wrong' - from substrate to humidity (or lack of) to trying to keep the aquarium at the right temp. But we did our best and are both pleased at how well she developed, and how calm a tort she is. She is adorable Isa - I didn't think my heart could melt with reptile love. But it does.

teri


----------



## Isa (Oct 31, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> I'll go through my photos and see if I can find some early shots of RV. we did everything 'wrong' - from substrate to humidity (or lack of) to trying to keep the aquarium at the right temp. But we did our best and are both pleased at how well she developed, and how calm a tort she is. She is adorable Isa - I didn't think my heart could melt with reptile love. But it does.
> 
> teri



That is a very cute post Teri, RV is very lucky ro have you guys


----------



## fyrekeeper (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Sis! Thanks for the URL!! Loverly girl as always!! I wish I would have remembered to pick the dandilions  I'm afraid they all got cut and bundled into the hay this year and boy, did we have clover! Can't wait to have the time to come down and visit you all.. everytime I pass a red flower I think about picking it for RV  LMHK M


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2010)

And just who might YOU be, Fyrekeeper?  Are you Teri's sister? We welcome you to the Tortoise Forum. Do you also have a beautiful tortoise?


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 31, 2010)

fyrekeeper is indeed my sister, Margo, she lives in Colorado on a big cattle ranch. raise beef and hay. It's beautiful up there. Lots of hard hard work up there. My sis is a sweetie and hard worker. Hope to see her in some few months or so...

Oh ~ sis!! Michelle sent us a bunch of dandilion seeds we're gonna drop in the ground and hope that they come up for RV She'll love them! Maybe next year...........

teri


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2010)

Teri, I can't believe that you have her since she was a hatchling, and she is so smooth. How could you say you did anything wrong? It seems to me that you did everything right! A very beautiful tort. 
And welcome Margo (fyrekeeper)...
[/quote]


----------



## Calaquendi (Nov 1, 2010)

That's one beautiful tortoise!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 1, 2010)

Great looking sullie! ....... Sure luv dat melon* 


JD~


----------



## laura808 (Nov 1, 2010)

please find pics of her when she was small!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it, you could never get that close to Bob with a camera and his eyes closed...great shot.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh she is so beautiful. Just lovely and so 'girlie' looking. Thanks so much for the pics and please post more!


----------

